# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #4: Happy New Year!

## Eddie

*Project Update #4: Happy New Year!*Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like

In these last hours of 2013, we would like to wish all our Backers the very best in the coming 2014. We are grateful to all who have expressed their confidence in us by backing our project.

May you and your families enjoy a very Happy and Healthy New Year filled with joy, love and success. May the Sun shine upon you all year around.
Thank you all for your support.
Sincerely, 3DMonstr Team.

----------


## 3dm

Thanks for posting the update, Ed. Would you like us to cross-post our updates here in the future?

----------

